# مفاصل الأطراف العليا الصناعية ... Artificial Upper Joints



## حسنين علي موسى (24 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبق لي أن قدمت في الملتقى مواضيع مختلفة عن المفاصل الصناعية .... ( عن مفصلي الحوض و الركبة الصناعيين تحديداً ) حيث بينت بأن تصميمها يكون شبيهاً بالمفاصل البشرية الطبيعية ، وتحل محلها لتؤدي وظيفة المفصل الطبيعي وخاصة من ناحية أداء الحركات العملية .... وتكون مصنوعة من مواد حيوية مختلفة ذات مواصفات هندسية ( ميكانيكية و كيمياوية ) معينة تناسب بقائها داخل جسم الأنسان لفترة زمنية طويلة دون الإضرار به .... وعادة ما يتكون المفصل الصناعي من جزءين أو أكثر، جزء معدني وجزء آخر مقابل يكون بلاستيكي .... وتثبت هذه الأجزاء في العظام بعد إزالة المفصل البشري المتآكل أو المتفتت ..... كما تتنوع المفاصل الصناعية إبتداءً من المفاصل الصناعية التي تحل محل مفصل الفخذ (الحوض) ، ومفاصل الركبة ، والكتف، والكوع والكاحل وحتى مفاصل اليد الصغيرة ..... 

للأهمية الكبيرة لهذا الموضوع ، من الناحيتين الهندسية و الطبية ، أضع بين يدي زملائي الأعزاء ملف الـ PDF المرفق والذي يتناول المفاصل الصناعية المستخدمة في الأطراف العليا لجسم الأنسان - Artificial Upper Joints ويقدمها بشكل علمي بسيط وسلس ... وأبتداءً من مفاصل أصابع اليد Finger Replacements ومفصل رسغ اليد Wrist Replacement ومروراً بمفصل الكوع الصناعي Artificial Elbow Joint وإنتهاءاً بالمفصل الهام جداً - مفصل الكتف الصناعي Artificial Shoulder Joint .... يتضمن هذا الملف الميكانيكية الحيوية Biomechanic لعمل تلك المفاصل الصناعية ... وأهم أجزائها Main Components بالإضافة لأهم المواد الحيوية Biomaterials التي تصنع منها تلك المفاصل الصناعية كل حسب أنوعها و مواصفاتها .... 

أرجو أن تكون هذه المادة العلمية ذات فائدة جيدة لأغلب الزملاء بشكل عام .... والمهتمين بهذه النوعية من المواضيع خصوصاً وعلى رأسهم الأخ العزيز مهدي الزعيم .... وبأنتظار ملاحظاتكم و مناقشاتكم القيمة والبناءة حول الموضوع .... ومن الله التوفيق

م. حــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القائد العام (28 يوليو 2007)

الموضع جميل خالص ياباشمهندس وياريت تقبل تضفنى معاك على الهوت ميل اذا امكن mnm2002a************* وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاظم الجناني (17 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع اكثر من جيد يستحق المتابعة شكرا لك


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## هيام محمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الموحد (22 أغسطس 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخ حسنين
بالفعل موضوع مفيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 فبراير 2008)

الاخ حسنين .

تحية طيبة .

دائما تمتعنا وتثرينا بمواضيعك الخلابة .

الف شكر وتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## اشرف رهام (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخ حسنين
بالفعل موضوع مفيد


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

خي !! عن جد الواحد بيحس إنو المهندس الطبي شخص مميز والله شي بيرفع الراس؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا" .


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من جيد يستحق المتابعة شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aziz_sid (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الموضوع خاصة اني بصدد تحضير شهاجة الماجستر في هذا المجال ارجوا منك المزيد 
بارك الله فيك و وفقك الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز...
موضوع أكثر من رائع والله...


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع صراحه................................


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tareq altayeb (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير راااااااااائع جدا


----------



## علي المهندس2 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

الف شكر


----------

